# whats the cutest thing your budgie does



## FeatheredFriends90 (8 mo ago)

When I'm lying on my bed Idris will sit on my chest. If I talk to him or make funny noises at him he will run to my lips push his face against them. He's a very cute boy. I've only had him a little over 3 months.


----------



## potter (Jul 18, 2014)

I think for me, it is when Pika does a fly by in front of my parrolet; Meeko's cage while saying in the cutest voice, "Hi Meeko!". It cracks me up every time!!!


----------

